# Has Anyone Had Any Success with Growing their BONES?



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 19, 2019)

From Mewing, thumb pulling, etc.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Dec 19, 2019)

No, it's over since womb


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 19, 2019)

Literally just get MSE and double jaw surgery theory.

Only viable way of getting any kind of bone growth as an Adult in a short timespan.

Hardmewing would take YEARS if it even resulted in anything.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 19, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> Literally just get MSE


What's that?


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 19, 2019)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> What's that?



You trolling bro?


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 19, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> You trolling bro?


No
I heard of it,
but don't what it is.


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 19, 2019)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> No
> I heard of it,
> but don't what it is.



Go to Search.
Put MSE
And by Members: “Golden Glass”

Read from chronological order


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 21, 2019)

noped said:


> how do i convince my ortho to cover MSE via insurance. Like what medical reasons can i use as a reason to get MSE



Insane airway issues. He’d likely have you go to an ENT doctor to make sure you don’t just have allergies or a deviated septum or something. Also say you suffer from snoring and low quality sleep and have tried everything...MSE apparently helps that too (afaik). Look up any sort of indications for MSE that are mentioned in any MSE medical article and say you have the ones you can getaway with saying.


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Dec 21, 2019)

I’ll take one for the team. Srs I’m getting all my growth plates scanned after Christmas. If anything’s open I’ll try some stuff out. What are we thinking? HGH? MK677? fragments?


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Dec 21, 2019)

Too$hort said:


> I’ll take one for the team. Srs I’m getting all my growth plates scanned after Christmas. If anything’s open I’ll try some stuff out. What are we thinking? HGH? MK677? fragments?


If you're over 18 your growth plates zre likely closed


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Dec 21, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> If you're over 18 your growth plates zre likely closed



Clavicles tho, but I doubt even if they were open I could get them any longer. But every MM matters


----------



## ugly nebula (Dec 21, 2019)

Too$hort said:


> Clavicles tho, but I doubt even if they were open I could get them any longer. But every MM matters


Clavicles finish 80% of development by 12 years old. If you're 20, I'm 95% sure that they're sealed. I read a study about this with a huge sample size of indians. The average age for complete plate seal was 21. And towards the end of sealing, no increase happened


Don't waste your time and money buying shitty fake HGH. Your frame is already good so stop obsessing with it so much. I have a huge frame and I went through this pathetic phase too where I wanna make my frame insane and out of this world to get a halo. I succeeded and I got looks all the time when I bulked but guess what.....from men lmfao. Men are obsessed with my body and desperate framcel men stop me in the street to ask me what I do and if I workout. Women dont give a single fuck and will just see you as an ogre thats compensating or just obsessed with the gym. And my face isn't bad either btw


Focus on your face


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Dec 21, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> Clavicles finish 80% of development by 12 years old. If you're 20, I'm 95% sure that they're sealed. I read a study about this with a huge sample size of indians. The average age for complete plate seal was 21. And towards the end of sealing, no increase happened
> 
> 
> Don't waste your time and money buying shitty fake HGH. Your frame is already good so stop obsessing with it so much. I have a huge frame and I went through this pathetic phase too where I wanna make my frame insane and out of this world to get a halo. I succeeded and I got looks all the time when I bulked but guess what.....from men lmfao. Men are obsessed with my body and desperate framcel men stop me in the street to ask me what I do and if I workout. Women dont give a single fuck and will just see you as an ogre thats compensating or just obsessed with the gym. And my face isn't bad either btw
> ...



Good insight, I appreciate it. One reason I stopped wearing muscly and tight shirts was for that reason tbh. A lot of gay men kept approaching me and hitting on me and I realized I was coming off as the typical gymcel so I stopped lol. But yea I’m softmaxxing for my face - getting my good skin back, losing face fat, thick neck. All my 3 main goals for rn I still gym but just to maintain, hated being bullied and puffy


----------



## ugly nebula (Dec 21, 2019)

Too$hort said:


> Good insight, I appreciate it. One reason I stopped wearing muscly and tight shirts was for that reason tbh. A lot of gay men kept approaching me and hitting on me and I realized I was coming off as the typical gymcel so I stopped lol. But yea I’m softmaxxing for my face - getting my good skin back, losing face fat, thick neck. All my 3 main goals for rn I still gym but just to maintain, hated being bullied and puffy


I know what you mean lol. I live in Istanbul. Tons of middle aged, hairy creepy faggots that cat call me in the street. Don't try to respond aggressively because it turns them on. Even STRAIGHT men are more concerned with my body than women


Your frame will halo regardless of what you wear unless you're wearing a towel. Just wear a nice well fitted medium or large shirt and you'll look great without looking try hard. Your frame is already great so any improvement is diminishing returns. Also at some point more width will legit make u look like a cube. Sounds like mom talk but it's legit it makes u a little shorter especially if you're gainking weight all over your back too and stomach


Frame is great for getting respect from men tho. And some girls are REALLT into wide shoulders. The only girl I fucked was a girl from my class that messaged me first and told me I have nice shoulders. Shes 6 years older than me lmao


Anyway get as lean as possible, take care of your skin and hair. Just do ur lateral raises and forget about this shit


----------



## cardiologist (Dec 21, 2019)

Mewing is cope after puberty. I hard mewed all day for a few months with zero results.


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 21, 2019)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> From Mewing, thumb pulling, etc.


*I did by bonesmashing*


----------

